# When to root



## pbarch1 (Jul 7, 2011)

I have been waiting for the Verizon OTA update of jelly bean before rooting my phone. Does anyone have a clue when that might happen?
Thanks...
Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Please post your questions in the general Galaxy S3 forum. Development forum is for developers to post their creations only.

Thank you.


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Jan 2, 2012)

pbarch1 said:


> Please post your questions in the general Galaxy S3 forum. Development forum is for developers to post their creations only.
> 
> Thank you.


^ Follow rules, please

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hank3fan (Sep 16, 2011)

pbarch1 said:


> I have been waiting for the Verizon OTA update of jelly bean before rooting my phone. Does anyone have a clue when that might happen?
> Thanks...
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


As far as I know the rooting methods only work with ics. If you tried to root after the jb ota(with current methods), it would not be pleasant.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

pbarch1 said:


> I have been waiting for the Verizon OTA update of jelly bean before rooting my phone. Does anyone have a clue when that might happen?
> Thanks...
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


You may be waiting awhile!

The Verizon Galaxy Nexus is probably the second easiest phone to update in the world (gsm gnex would be easiest) & Verizon still hasn't updated it to Jelly Bean after 2 months.

Just root it now & enjoy Jelly Bean with custom ROMs. You can go back to stock easily. Don't hold your breath!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## akanealw (Jun 7, 2011)

Also the JB firmware that comes out may not allow you to downgrade to the unlocked bootloader. Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong, I'm just going off of my limited Samsung knowledge.

AOKP VZW SGS3


----------



## faehsemc (Apr 29, 2012)

akanealw said:


> Also the JB firmware that comes out may not allow you to downgrade to the unlocked bootloader. Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong, I'm just going off of my limited Samsung knowledge.
> 
> AOKP VZW SGS3


Regardless.. root now and then when the official ota comes out I am sure about 99.9999999% that there will be a custom stock ROM to flash

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

akanealw said:


> Also the JB firmware that comes out may not allow you to downgrade to the unlocked bootloader. Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong, I'm just going off of my limited Samsung knowledge.
> 
> AOKP VZW SGS3


That's almost guaranteed with Verizon.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

akanealw said:


> Also the JB firmware that comes out may not allow you to downgrade to the unlocked bootloader. Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong, I'm just going off of my limited Samsung knowledge.
> 
> AOKP VZW SGS3


Well, we can boot JB now with our unlocked ICS BL, so I'm just going to flash the system and baseband when it comes out. Screw the OTA. I don't want it, nor the BL that comes with it.

And just download a toolkit (flame suit - ON) and click the button. 4 minutes of your life gone and you're rooted. People make rooting out to be a "major" thing. It's not going to hurt your phone, brotha. Odin back to stock Samsung firmware when the OTA comes. Take the OTA. Boom - best of both worlds.

Me? I'll rock whatever leak I can get and wait for the devs to put something together.

And I'm out....

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## johnminator2468 (Mar 14, 2012)

Hey original post guy we already have a stable just about everything working jelly bean touchwiz rom. Man these boys killing it : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1853337


----------

